

The Cyber Security Industrial Complex - vdondeti
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39250/

======
throwaway8004
I work for a US defense contractor. I make deep packet inspection tools that
live as a bump in the wire. On the unclassified side of things we can modify
google earth map tiles, we record or modify every twitter and Facebook post
you make. We can modify every ip address in every packet at line rate. We can
watermark every image you look at on the web. And that's not even the cool
stuff

~~~
dhs
What motivates you, at a personal level, to do this kind of work?

